

Calm Down Internet: Google Drive's Terms Are The Standard For Countless Websites - molecule
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120424/17562518637/calm-down-internet-google-drives-terms-are-standard-countless-websites-including-gmail.shtml

======
huxley
The terms are standard, but that doesn't make them appropriate for this type
of service.

This is not the first time people have squawked, other companies have received
blowback for using similar terms of service. Google really should have known
better.

------
john41
Those terms may be standard for "countless websites" but Google has lost all
credibility IMO as of recently for things like this, which is why people are
freaking out about this. Otherwise people would give Google the benefit of the
doubt.

We don't trust Google anymore... they are evil. THAT'S what this furor is all
about.

~~~
rayiner
The article is spot-on. This language is not just common, it is necessary.
E.g. You want Google Docs to be able to save your documents to PDF? Well, you
need to give them permission to create derivative works.

~~~
john41
You really think that's what the derivative works thing relates to? I highly
doubt that... changing the file format of a document and saving it for your
use is not a derivative work.

A derivative work is taking your data and adding to it, tweaking it, mashing
it up with some other data and releasing it to the public...sort of like what
google does with the SERPS already...hey wait... :-p

